# Learning Portuguese programme



## tufclub (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm looking to move to Portugal later this year and as my son is 10, I need to learn the language to assist in getting him into schools and discuss his learning diffficulties with them i.e Dyslexia, can anyone point me into the direction of a good learning tool, as there are very few out there, so would be interested if someone can recommend one. Thks


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

This resource has good reports, there is a lot of free content and it is nicely done. If you want to get access to all the resources then I think its €6 a month which is way cheaper than a tutor.

https://www.practiceportuguese.com/


----------



## tufclub (Feb 3, 2017)

Thank you it's looks ideal


----------

